# 3D glasses over regular glasses?



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am not 100% settled on a projector yet, but I am currently leaning towards a BenQ W770ST which has 3D. I would like to at least try out the 3D but I wear glasses and cannot wear contacts. Can anyone recommend 3D glasses that would fit over top of regular glasses?


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

chmcke01 said:


> I am not 100% settled on a projector yet, but I am currently leaning towards a BenQ W770ST which has 3D. I would like to at least try out the 3D but I wear glasses and cannot wear contacts. Can anyone recommend 3D glasses that would fit over top of regular glasses?


Most 3D glasses can be worn over normal glasses and they even have 3D clip on glasses to go onto your normal glasses i use the standard sainsonic 3D glasses but they also have the clip on ones just google Clip-On SainSonic 3D Active DLP-Link Glasses and i believe they have the IR emitter type like that out there also.


----------

